# Sun rises / Sun sets



## Rallino

*In Turkish* we use the verbs _to be born_ and _to sink_.

Sun rises: *Güneş doğar  [The sun is born]*
Sun sets: *Güneş batar [The sun sinks]*

Which verbs do you use in your language?


_
P.S. I hope this wasn't asked before =)_


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Dutch:

Sun rises: de zon komt op (the sun comes up)
Sun sets: de zon gaat onder (the sun goes under)

I've noticed that Turkish is a very poetic, colourful language.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Sunce izlazi = the sun is coming out
Sunce zalazi = the sun is going behind


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
-The sun sets-->«ο ήλιος δύει» (o 'ilios 'ðii); verb *«δύω»* ('ðio) from the ancient verb «δύω» ('ðūō), lit. "to get into, sink into"
-The sun rises-->«ο ήλιος ανατέλλει» (o 'ilios ana'teli); verb *«ανατέλλω»* (ana'telo) from the ancient verb «ἀνατέλλω» (ana'tellō), lit. "to bring forth again, rise up". Compound word formed by the joining together of the preposition «ἀνὰ» (a'na)-->_"up, on, upon, throughout, again"_ from PIE *ano- _"on, upon, above"_ + verb «τέλλω» ('tellō, very rare verb)-->"_to accomplish, come into being (when referring to plants)"_


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:
_Aurinko laskee. _~ falls gently
_Aurinko nousee. _~ rises


----------



## Bântuit

*Romanian*

*răsărit *de soare :*rise *of sun.

Also *răsărit(s.neuter) *:sunrise.

*apus *de soare :*fading *of sun.

Also
*apus(s.neuter)*: suntset.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
слънцето изгрява - the sun rises;
слънцето залязва - the sun sets.
The literal translation of слънцето залязва is _roughly_ the same as in Serbian (see above) while the etymology of изгрявам is грея (imperf., to shine, to heat) -> (да) изгрея (perf., "to start shining") -> изгрявам (imperfectivization of the former). These verbs are hardly used for anything other than rises/sets of heavenly bodies except some figurative uses.
West is запад and East is изток - they have the same etymology as the respective Serbian words (see above)


----------



## enoo

*French*: 
Le soleil se lève. - The sun rises/"get up".
Le soleil se couche. - The sun "lies down".

The verbs "se lever" and "se coucher" are the same used to say a person gets up from bed or goes to bed.


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

A related question: are the words for "west" and "east" related to the (perceived) movement of the sun in your language?

I think this is the case in Serbian/Bosnian/Croation:*

Запад*/*zapad* (west) (I have a poor command of BSC and have no idea where *Istok*/*Исток* comes from)

Czech:

*Východ *(east), *Západ *(west). I presume these terms come from, or are related to *vycházet *(to come out...) and *zapadnout *(go down, sink).


Thanks.


----------



## apmoy70

The Machine of Zhu said:


> A related question: are the words for "west" and "east" related to the (perceived) movement of the sun in your language?


Yes they are in Greek. East is «Ανατολή» (anato'li, ancient: anato'lē, _f._)-->verb *«ανατέλλω»* (ana'telo) and West is «Δύση» ('ðisi, ancient: 'ðūsis, _f._)-->verb *«δύω»* ('ðio)


----------



## Rallino

The Machine of Zhu said:


> A related question: are the words for "west" and "east" related to the (perceived) movement of the sun in your language?


*
In Turkish* yes;

*Doğ*mak = to be *born* --> *Doğu = East*
*Bat*mak = to *sink* -->* Batı = West*


----------



## ilocas2

Czech language:

Slunce vychází   -     Sun rises
Slunce zapadá    -     Sun sets

Východ - East
Západ - West


----------



## phosphore

The Machine of Zhu said:


> A related question: are the words for "west" and "east" related to the (perceived) movement of the sun in your language?
> 
> I think this is the case in Serbian/Bosnian/Croation:
> 
> *Запад*/*zapad* (west) (I have a poor command of BSC and have no idea where *Istok*/*Исток* comes from)
> 
> Czech:
> 
> *Východ *(east), *Západ *(west). I presume these terms come from, or are related to *vycházet *(to come out...) and *zapadnout *(go down, sink).
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 
I would analyse istok as iz (from)+tok (flow) and zapad as za (behind)+pad (fall).

But anyway, the verbs are not related to these words.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
O sol nasce (lit. the sun is born)
O sol põe-se/se põe (lit. the sun sets itself)


----------



## HUMBERT0

In Spanish we say:
El sol nace. The sun is born.
El sol sale. The sun comes out.
El sol se pone. The sun sets.
El sol se mete. The sun gets in.

Saludos.


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:
*Sun raises:
_El sol s'alça / es lleva_: The sun gets up.
_El sol ix / surt_: The sun gets out.

Sun sets:
_El sol es pon_: The sun lays (as in, laying eggs; apparently the sun lays itself, may have something to do with "sitting" or "crouching" like a hen laying eggs).
_El sol s'amaga_: The sun hides.
_El sol tomba_: The sun turns / falls down.



> A related question: are the words for "west" and "east" related to the  (perceived) movement of the sun in your language?


We have 3 ways to say each, some are related and some aren't...
East: _est, orient_, _llevant_.
West: _oest, occident_, _ponent_.
We also have the verb _occir_ (means either to kill or to die depending on the context), which is the origin of _occident_ (as the place where the sun "dies"), but apparently this "dying sun" metaphor disappeared a few centuries ago from colloquial speech.
And "south" (_sud_) can also be called "midday" (_migjorn_) in that _llevant/ponent_ system

*[3 nomenclatures for directions]*
Nord (N), sud (S), est (E), oest (W).

Septentrió (N), meridió (S), orient (E), occident (W).

Tramuntana (N), gregal (NE), llevant (E), xaloc (SE), migjorn (S), garbí/llebeig (SW), ponent (W), mestral/cerç (NW).
(The third was originally the names sailors gave to the winds, but it's nowadays used to give directions on land too - mainly in coastal areas).


----------



## enoo

The Machine of Zhu said:


> A related question: are the words for "west" and "east" related to the (perceived) movement of the sun in your language?



As in Catalan, *French* has several words for East and West, and one is related to the sun movement.
East: est, orient, *levant* _("rising", from the verb "(se) *lev*er" used to say the sun rises)_
West: ouest, occident, *ponant* _(see Catalan)_, *couchant* _("setting", from the verb "(se) *couch*er", used to say the sun sets)_


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
east - (l)este, oriente, levante (from levantar, here meaning to rise)
west - oeste, ocidente, poente (from pôr, here meaning to set)


----------



## Encolpius

The *Hungarian *sun does the same thing as the French one, i.e.: 

a nap *felkel *= the sun gets up (just like people)
a nap *lenyugszik *= the sun lies down

felkel = fel (up) + kel (get); kelet (East)
lenyugszik = le (down) + nyugszik (lie); nyugat (West)


----------



## Perkele

*in Finnish:*

Seeing many languages having a connection between east/west and sun rise/set, I started to think about some lexical similarities in Finnish.

We have the basic lexicon that bear no resemblance whatsoever to cardinal directions.

aurinko nousee - the sun rises
aurinko laskee - the sun falls

Something that never occured to me is that Finnish also has archaic forms for conveying the same message.

aurinko itää - the sun sprouts
itä - east

aurinko länttää - the sun is stomped back down
länsi - west
länti- - west (stem)
länttä kohti! - towards west!

I had never heard of _länttää_ before I looked it up but _itää_ is a basic verb, not just used in this context all that much nowadays.


----------



## ThomasK

I believe in Malgasian (Madagascar, Micronesian language) the day is *"'the eye of the sun" (maso-andro)*. I am afraid ;-) that is even more original than Turkish...

Just by the way: what is the precise meaning of the setting (of the sun) in English: finding its place, or ... ?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: 
sun rises: *солнце восходит* /solntse voskhodit/ - sum going up
sun sets: *солнце заходит* /solntse zakhodit/ - sun going behind
West: *запад* /zapad/ - "falling-behind"
East: *восток* / vostok/ - "up-streaming / up-running" (as in liquid)


----------



## Helefant

German: die Sonne geht auf - the sun goes up
die Sonne geht unter - the sun goes under


----------



## er targyn

In Kazakh: sun rises/east - күн шығады/шығыс (kûn shyghady / shyghys)
               sun sets/west - күн батады/батыс (kûn batady / batys)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Italian
Il sole s'alza (the sun rises, related to "alto" - "high")
Il sole tramonta (goes behind the mountains, whence also the name)
Alba (related to the old name of the white colour), aurora
Tramonto (as above), crepuscolo (probably related to crepare in the meaning "to die")

Est, Oriente, Levante
Ovest, Occidente, Ponente
Sud, Mezzogiorno (Midday), and the somewhat improper neologisim "Meridione" instead of "Meriggio" (from Latin "meridies")


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: 1.) Sunrise= Bukang Liwayway   2.) Sunset= Takip Silim * De pa Dumaget: 1.) Denatalang  2.) Takepselemdi/gelosongon talang


----------



## ilocas2

ilocas2 said:


> Slunce vychází   -     Sun rises (literally "goes out")
> Slunce zapadá    -     Sun sets (literally "falls behind")



added literal translation


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
Soluppgång - the sun goes/walks up
Solnedgång - the sun goes/walks down


----------



## OneStroke

In Chinese, we use 'come out' and 'descend'.


日出 rìchū - sun comes out
日落 rìluò - sun descends


People (mostly children) might also say this (also 'come out' and 'descend'):


太陽出來了! 太阳出來了! Tàiyáng chū lai le!
太陽下山了! 太阳下山了! Tàiyáng xià shān le!


----------



## Словеса

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> sun rises: *солнце восходит* /solntse voskhodit/ - sum going up
> sun sets: *солнце заходит* /solntse zakhodit/ - sun going behind


Also:
солнце встаёт _or_ поднимается – the sun is standing up _or_ the sun is rising itself,
солнце садится – the sun is sitting down.
These two apply not so much to crossing the horizon (as the first two do), but more directly to distancing from or approaching to the horizon.
The verb поднимать,_ to lift_, is connected to the verb иметь, _to have_; I have the impression that their common root must have meant something like 'to take', 'to grasp'.


----------



## bibax

Словеса said:


> The verb поднимать,_ to lift_, is connected to the verb иметь, _to have_; I have the impression that their common root must have meant something like 'to take', 'to grasp'.


поднимать is an imperfective counterpart of поднять; the unprefixed verb is *ять (Protoslavic ęti), non-existent in Russian; the commonest prefixed variants are взять (= to take) and понять (= to understand, to grasp);


----------



## Словеса

bibax said:


> […] the commonest prefixed variants are взять (= to take) and понять (= to understand, to grasp); […]


Also отнимать, перенимать, занимать, нанимать, донимать, вынимать, снимать, пронимать, унимать, принимать, внимать, обнимать. This root is very rich.


----------



## marrish

Rallino said:


> *In Turkish* we use the verbs _to be born_ and _to sink_.
> Sun rises: *Güneş doğar  [The sun is born]*
> Sun sets: *Güneş batar [The sun sinks]*
> 
> Which verbs do you use in your language?[...]


In Urdu, it's very interesting that I have noticed that none of the previously discussed languages depicts it in this way that Turkish does, it's سورج ڈوبتا ہے _suuraj Duubtaa hai_: Sun sinks! There are of course many other ways to say it with different words but I'd risk a statement that it's most popular.


----------



## Montesacro

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Italian
> Il sole s'alza (the sun rises, related to "alto" - "high")



Whilst non wrong, *alzarsi* is certainly not the best verb to use.
Much better, and definitely more common , il sole *sorge* (the sun rises).


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> Yes they are in Greek. East is «Ανατολή» (anato'li, ancient: anato'lē, _f._)-->verb *«ανατέλλω»* (ana'telo) and West is «Δύση» ('ðisi, ancient: 'ðūsis, _f._)-->verb *«δύω»* ('ðio)


Sun rises: *«Ο ήλιος ανατέλλει»* [o 'il.os ana'teli]
Sun sets: *«Ο ήλιος δύει»* [o 'ili.os 'ði.i]


*«Ήλιος»* ['ili.os] & in some regiolects ['iʎos] (masc.) --> _sun_ < Classical masc. *«ἥλιος» hḗlīŏs* --> _sun_ (PIE *seh₂u-el-, _sun_ cf Skt. स्वर् (svar), _sun_; Lith. saulė, _sun_; Proto-Germanic *sōwul > Isl. sól, D./Nor./Swe. sol; Lat. sōl > It. sole, Sp./P. sol, Rom. soare; Proto-Slavic *sъlnьce > Rus. солнце, Cz. slunce, Pol. słońce, OCS слъньцє).


V. *«ανατέλλω»* [ana'telo] --> _to rise_ < Classical v. *«ἀνατέλλω» ănătéllō* --> _to bring forth, give birth to, rise, appear before the horizon_ < compound; prefix and preposition *«ἀνά» āná* --> _up along_ (PIE *h₂en-, _up, on high_ cf Proto-Germanic *ana, _on, upon, onto_ > Ger. an, Eng. on, Dt. aan, Isl. á, D. på, Nor. på (Bokmål)/å (Nynorsk), Swe. å, på) + Classical v. *«τέλλω» téllō* --> _to make rise, spring, produce_ (PIE *telh₂-, _to bear, endure_ cf Lat. tolerāre, _to bear, endure, tolerate_ > Sp./Por. tolerar, Fr. tolérer; Proto-Germanic *tolnar- > Ger. Zoll, Eng. toll, Dt. tol, Isl. tollur, Swe. tull). 
From *«ἀνατέλλω»* > *«Ἀνατολή» ănătŏlḗ* (fem.) --> _East_; in MG *«Aνατολή»* [anato'li] (fem.).


V *«δύω»* ['ði.o] --> _to plunge, set_ < Classical v. *«δύω» dúō* --> _to enter, dive, plunge[/b] (PIE *deu-, to go in, enter cf Skt. उपादत्ते (upAdatte), to take up). 
From *«δύω»* > *«Δύσις» dúsīs* (3rd. decl. fem. noun) --> West; in MG *«Δύση»* ['ðisi] (fem.)._


----------



## ancalimon

marrish said:


> In Urdu, it's very interesting that I have noticed that none of the previously discussed languages depicts it in this way that Turkish does, it's سورج ڈوبتا ہے _suuraj Duubtaa hai_: Sun sinks! There are of course many other ways to say it with different words but I'd risk a statement that it's most popular.



In Kazakh, it's also related with the root "bat" meaning "sink" as pointed out by er targyn: 





> sun sets/west - күн батады/батыс (kûn batady / batys)



I guess the similarity of concept between Turkic and Urdu is related with ancient relation between the people. (search for relationship between ordu ~ horde ~ urdu). The ProtoTurkic word "or" is most probably from times people created hunting parties to hunt mammoths. It's about gathering of people to form a functioning unit with a purpose.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

Sonce vzhaja (sun rises)
Sonce zahaja (sun sets)

Croatian:

Sunce izlazi
Sunce zalazi

German: 

Die Sonne geht auf
Die Sonne geht nieder


----------



## Grefsen

AutumnOwl said:


> *Swedish:*
> Soluppgång - the sun goes/walks up
> Solnedgång - the sun goes/walks down


Both are very similar in *Norwegian*:

*soloppgang* - sunrise

*solnedgang* - sunset


----------



## AutumnOwl

Grefsen said:


> Both are very similar in *Norwegian*:
> 
> *soloppgang* - sunrise
> 
> *solnedgang* - sunset


In Swedish we can say
Solen går upp - sun goes up
_Soluppgång_ - sunrise
Solen går ner - sun goes down
_Solnedgång_ - sunset

No connection with _east_ - öster and west -_väster_.


----------



## Dib

Bengali:

surjo oThe = Sun rises.
surjo Dobe = Sun sinks.


----------



## mundiya

Hindi

sun rises = suuraj chaRhtaa hai (the sun ascends); suuraj ugtaa hai (the sun grows)
sun sets = suuraj Duubtaa hai (the sun sinks); suuraj Dhaltaa hai (the sun declines)


----------



## Glamour21

In Filipino:

Sumisikat ang araw (Rising Sun)
Paglubog ng araw (Sunset)


----------



## Radioh

Hi.
Sun rises = Mặt trời mọc(Sun grows)
Sun sets = Mặt trời lặn(Sun dives).
R.


----------



## verdas gong

*Nynorsk:

*_solrenning   _[''sun warp''] - sunrise

_soleglad    _[''sunset''] - sunset


----------



## latchiloya

Rallino said:


> *In Turkish* we use the verbs _to be born_ and _to sink_.
> 
> Sun rises: *Güneş doğar  [The sun is born]*
> Sun sets: *Güneş batar [The sun sinks]*
> 
> Which verbs do you use in your language?
> 
> 
> _
> P.S. I hope this wasn't asked before =)_



*The Sun rises:   Sumisikat ang araw
The Sun sets:   Lumulubog ang araw

I want it as colorful as possible^^ 
*


----------



## Ghabi

*Arabic*
اشرقت الشمس ashraqat ash-shams "rose the sun"
-ashraqat (third-person feminine perfective, masculine ashraqa) is related to sharq "east", mustashriq "orientalist" etc

غابت الشمس ghaabat ash-shams or غربت الشمس gharabat ash-shams "set the sun"
-ghaabat (masculine ghaaba) is related to ghiyaab "absence", ghaybuuba "swoon, coma", al-ghayb "the invisible, supernatural world", taghayyub "to play hooky", ghaa2ib "third-person (in grammar)" etc

-gharabat (masculine gharaba) is related to gharb "west", al-maghrib "Maghreb",  ghurba "absence from one's homeland, exile, alienation", ghariib "strange, alien, odd, funny" etc


----------



## ger4

Estonian: 

the sun rises: päike tõuseb (päike = sun, tõuseb < tõusma = to rise)
the sun sets: päike loojub (loojub < loojuma = to set, to go down)

east: ida (Finnish: itä)
west: lääs (Finnish: länsi)

Compare Finnish in Perkele's post


----------



## bazq

In Hebrew:

"The sun rises" = השמש זורחת "ha-shemesh zorakhat" ("the sunrise" = זריחת השמש "zrikhat ha-shemesh")
root z-r-kh revolves around glowing, luminating. "mizrakh" = "east".

"The sun sets" = השמש שוקעת "ha-shemesh shoka'at" ("the sunset" = שקיעת השמש "shki'at ha-shemesh")
root sh-k*-'** revolves around drowning, submerging, going deep.
The "west" is "ma'arav" (מערב) from root '-r-b, unrelated to the root used for the setting of the sun, but related to "evening" = 'erev (ערב).

* written with [q], but realised as [k] in Modern Hebrew.
** written with [ʕ], but realised as a glottal stop in Modern Hebrew.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

*_hi_ means both day and sun.
*_ga_ indicates the nominative case before word.

1.The sun rises: hi ga noboru. hi ga deru[=to show up]  // hi ga noboru is more common.
2.The sun sets: hi ga shizumu[=to sink]

Noun forms:
sunrise: hinode(showing of the sun)
sunset: nichibotsu(sun-sinking), yuuhi(evening sun), yuuyake(evening-burning)


----------

